# Riley is One today!!



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

My first baby shepherd turned 1 today! I can't believe we've had her for 8 months. I don't have pics from today, but below are some of her last year!

She's definitely our "daughter" and has brought so many good things to our lives. I cannot believe that I actually have my own GSD and that she is so amazing and wonderful. I can blab all day... but in the meantime HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my baby girlie! 

























The Day we picked her up!









First day home (Cell phone pic... sorry blurry!)









Getting Older

















4th of July pics









September









November









Christmas with my Hubby


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Riley! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Beautiful


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

!!! She has such a pretty face.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! She's my sunshine


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sarah,

What a gourgeous girl!! Happy Birthday!

But I swear these are pictures of our baby Xargos -- they are twins : )

Tanya


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU RILEY!!!!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Riles!








So glad you came into our lives too......
Now if you could only come around more often!
You keep me young,








(and make me bend my knees faster than I ever thought possible)
Grandma Naomi


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: koog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your toys, your blankie, and your big yard, whether its willing or not =P Maybe I'll share some of my birthday bones with you! Mommy says I wouldn't have learned my "big girl voice" without you!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: caviewSarah,
> 
> What a gourgeous girl!! Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


Then you are just as lucky as I am!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*<span style="color: #000099">Riley!!!</span>*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a pretty birthday girl!!!! Happy Bday Riley!!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

thanks guys still warming my heart!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sarah, Riley







is just gorgeous! Look at her-- I can't believe how _stunning _she has gotten in just a short time. She is truly going to be a BEAUTY! Longcoats melt my heart, and Riley has a particularly SWEET expression.







Happy Birthday, sweet, wonderful, smart RileyGirl! We LOVE you!!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Happy Day Riley!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Patti for the kind words







You can really see how she is filling out around her chest and her hair is getting thicker and thicker... her pants and tummy have the longest hairs... and they keep growing lol they blow in the wind! (and of course her tail!)

thanks oregon, too!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She's grown into a very pretty girl.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love those coaties! Happy B-Day Riley!!! And many more...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I love this picture: 









Oh momma the cool tiles feel so good, is it ok if I just move my eyes to watch you.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday Riley, wow the year went by fast.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

to you, cause you're a very PRETTY girl!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She is SO beautiful! I love her long coat.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!







LOVE that 4th of July pic with the wonky ears!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylShe's my sunshine


Happy Birthday Miss Sunshine!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

thanks everyone! We are still celebrating her "birthday week" lol


----------

